# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ryker: Kosova ndodhet në fazën finale të shtetësisë

## no name

Kosova ndodhet në periudhën finale të krijimit të shtetësisë, tha kryeadministratori i Kosovës, Joakim Ryker gjatë vizitës së sotme në Prizren, i shoqëruar nga komandanti i KFOR-it, Roland Kater. Ryker dhe Kater vlerësuan se Kosova këtë vit do të bëhet e pavarur, falë vullnetit të popullit të saj, por edhe angazhimit të faktorit ndërkombëtar. Kosova me gjysmën e popullsisë nën moshën 20 vjeçare, ka strukturën më të re të popullsisë në Kosovë. Mund të themi se Kosova ka numrin më të madh të të rinjëve në Evropë dhe kjo tregon shumë për vendin, tha gjenerali Kater .

Gazeta Lajme

----------


## no name

*Rusia shpreh përsëri kundërshtimin ndaj imponimit të pavarësisë së Kosovës*

Autori i Lajmit: 
24-ore.com
Duke komentuar qëndrimin Shteteve të Bashkuara se pavarësia e mbikëqyrur për Kosovën është e vetmja zgjidhje, Daniel Server, ekspert për Ballkanin nga Instituti amerikan i Paqes, tha se "ky është qëndrim i ndërtuar i SHBA-ve që do të përpiqen ta realizojnë deri në fund të muajit maj". 
Por, Server nuk është i sigurt nëse kjo mund të realizohet deri në fund të majit, pasi sipas tij, "tash për tash gjërat duken shumë të paqarta", ndërkohë që siç thotë, vizita e delegacionit të Këshillit të Sigurimit të KB-së në Kosovë, "do të ketë njëfarë ndikimi". Ndërkaq, duke folur për vendimin për statusin e Kosovës që pritet të merret në Këshillin e Sigurimit dhe për kundërshtimin e Rusisë që kërcënohet me veto, Server këtë situatë e sheh si "shumë të rrezikshme", kurse finalen e "paqartë". "Për fat të keq, është një situatë, në të cilën Beogradi po angazhohet maksimalisht për ta parandaluar zgjidhjen", tha Server, duke shtuar se "do të ishte situatë fatkeqe nëse do të ketë shtyrje të mëtejme, pasi ato me siguri nënkuptojnë dhunë të mëtejshme në Kosovë". Kjo situatë do të jetë e keqe, thotë ai, veçanërisht për serbët e Kosovës, por "do të ishte gjë e keqe edhe për shqiptarët e Kosovës, pasi do të shihnin se nuk po e marrin njohjen ndërkombëtare", theksoi Server. Sipas tij, edhe në rast se Rusia e përdor veton, SHBA-të dhe vendet e tjera perëndimore do ta njohin deklaratën për pavarësi të Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe beson se"kjo do të ishte e drejtë", por vetëm si zgjidhja e dytë më e mirë. Ndërkaq zgjidhja më e mirë është rezoluta e Këshillit të Sigurimit, nënvizoi Server për Radion Evropa e Lirë.

----------


## no name

*Ryker: Ceshtja e Kosoves do zgjidhet sic duhet* 

• “Kam besim në Bashkësinë Ndërkombëtare që çështjen e Kosovës do ta zgjidhin ashtu si duhet”, ka thënë shefi i UNMIK-ut Joakim Ryker gjate një konference për gazetarë të mbajtur sot në Prishtinë. 

Shefi i UNMIK-ut Joakim Ryker ka shprehur besimin e tij se ceshtja e Kosoves do te zgjidhet ashtu sic duhet gjate një konference për gazetarë të mbajtur sot në Prishtinë. Ryker foli gjithashtu edhe për vizitën e misionit faktmbledhës të KS i cili pritet të arrijë këtë javë në vendin tonë. Ryker tha se delegacioni faktmbledhës i KS është themel i rëndësishëm në përgatitjet e marrjes së vendimit për Kosovën.  Ryker tha se ardhja e delegacionit faktmbledhës në Kosovë synon që t’u mundësojë anëtarëve të KS, që me sytë e tyre të shohin gjendjen në terren. “Mendoj që nevoja e Këshillit të Sigurimit është që shtetet të cilat nuk janë të familjarizuara me çështjen e Kosovës të familjarizohem me situatën”, tha Ryker .Sipas tij, delegacioni i faktmbledhësve më të arritur në Prishtinë do të takohet me shefin e UNMIK -ut dhe komandantin e KFOR-it. Ndërkohë që për paralajmërimet e ardhjes së serbëve në kufi me Kosovën, Ryker tha se nuk do të këtë mbyllje të kufirit, por do të behët kontrollimi në hyrjen numër një.“Ka njerëz që dëshirojnë të grumbullohen nëpër kufij, mirëpo nëse ata dëshirojnë të hyjnë në Kosovë janë të lirë ta bëjnë këtë, mirëpo do të ketë kontroll brenda kufirit” tha Ryker. Ai u ka bërë thirrje serbëve të Kosovës që të mos izolohen, por të jenë pjesë e institucioneve të Kosovës. Ryker, gjithashtu tha se institucionet vendore kanë bërë shumë përparime në përmbushjen e Rezolutës 1244, nëpërmes ndërtimit të institucioneve demokratike dhe rënie së nivelit të krimit, ndërkohë që ngecjet më të mëdha ai tha se janë në procesin e kthimit, pjesëmarrjen joadekuate të serbëve në institucione dhe nivelin e ulët të zhvillimit ekonomik. Ryker tha se standardet nuk janë përmbushur plotësisht, mirëpo ato kanë ndihmuar në normalizimin e jetës në vend dhe se institucionet e vendit tash kanë marrë më tepër kompetenca, kështu që UNMIK-u aktualisht po jep vetëm një ndihmë të vogël. (RTK)

----------


## no name

*Kosova, NATO: OKB te mbeshtese pavarësinë e mbikqyrur* 

• Misioni i Këshillit të Sigurimit u takua sot në Bruksel me Sekretarin e Përgjithshëm të NATO-s Jap de Hop Skefer dhe Komisionerin e per Zgjerim Oli Rehn 

Zyrtaret e NATO-s u kane bere thirrje Kombeve te Bashkuara qe ta mbeshtesin planin e Martti Ahtisaarit per pavaresine e mbikqyrur per Kosoven. Sekretari i pergjithshem Jaap De Hoop Scheffer ka paraqitur misionit faktmbledhes te Keshillit te Sigurimit per nevojen e zgjidhjes se shpejte te statusit te Kosoves, dhe ka shtuar se do te ishte e rrezikshme nje ngecje apo zvarritje e procesit. Scheffer i ka njoftuar ambasadoret e 15 vendeve anetare te KS me "rrethanat e sigurise ne Kosove, nga pikepamja e Aleances Veriatlantike", duke theksuar se "Kosova eshte çeshtja kyçe e sigurise ne Evrope". "Ne ne NATO duam ta shohim Keshillin e Sigurimit qe ta diskutoje kete çeshtje dhe te vije tek nje rezolute" te bazuar ne propozimet e te derguarit te Kombeve te Bashkuara, tha zedhenesi i aleances, James Appathurai. 

Delegacioni i Keshillit te Sigurimit i OKB, qendroi ne Bruksel ne ndalesen e pare te misionit faktmbledhes per Kosoven ku u bisedua për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës dhe për rolin e Aleancës për sigurimin e kushteve në realizimin e statusit të ardhshëm te Kosoves. "Jemi ketu per te mesuar se çfare po ndodh ne Kosove", tha me te arritur ne seline e NATO-s, ambasadori amerikan ne KB, Zalmay Khalilzad. "Misioni informues eshte i rendesishem dhe behet ne kohen e duhur", tha zedhenesi i NATO-s. "Sekretari i pergjithshem do te donte te shohe nje rezolute sa me shpejt te jete e mundur", tha Appathurai. 

Delegacioni i kryesuar nga ambasadori i Belgjikes ne KB, Johan Verbeke, u takua edhe me Komisionerin e per Zgjerim Oli Rehn, dhe Peter Feith, i cili pritet te jete kandidati kryesor per postin e perfaqesuesit nderkombetar ne Kosove. "Ne takimet do te diskutojme thellesisht dimensionin evropian dhe te NATO-s ne çeshtjen e Kosoves", tha Verbeke. "Kjo do te na mundesoje qe te veprojme me pergjegjesi kur te vendosim mbi çeshtjen", pohoi ambasadori i Belgjikes. Pas Brukselit, delegacioni i Keshillit te Sigurimit do te udhetoje ne Beograd.

----------


## no name

*Rehn: Nje zgjidhje e shpejte per statusin e Kosoves* 

Derguar me: 08/05/2007 

• Olli Rehn tha se për statusin e Kosovës nevojitet nje zgjidhje e shpejtë, të qëndrueshme, shumëetnike dhe demokratike e bazuar në planin e Martti Ahtisaarit 

Komisionari për Zgjerim i Bashkimit Evropian Olli Rehn tha se për statusin e Kosovës nevojitet nje zgjidhje e shpejtë e bazuar në planin e Martti Ahtisaarit dhe rezolutë e re e Këshillit të Sigurimit për një zgjidhje të qëndrueshme të Kosovës shumëetnike dhe demokratike. 

Rehn ka thënë se rezoluta duhet të jetë juridikisht dhe politikisht e qartë në mënyrë që misioni i ri ndërkombëtar i BE-së të mund të vendoset në Kosovë. Lidhur me zgjedhjen e radikalit Tomislav Nikolic kryetar të parlamentit të Serbisë, Rehn tha se "brishtësia e zhvillimit demokratik në Serbi po bëhet e rrezikshme për zhvillimet në rajon. (Europa e Lire)

----------


## DAJO

Cdo gje u vendos per Kosoven .
Do te jete shteti me i ri i Ballkanit para se z.Bush te preje shiritin e inagurimit ne Tirane kjo eshte (defacto).
Kosovaret dhe shqiptaret duhet t'i pervishemi punes per te fuqizuar ekonomine tone dhe cdo gje vjen vetvetiu.
Le te jemi objektive te shprehim te gjithe keqardhjen tone ndaj miqeve ruse e greke(keta te fundit mikesha)per disfaten Kosove te triplomacise(me serbet bashke) se shker..yer qe gatuan per te helmuar ne shek e 21 edhe njehere akoma shqiptaret,historine,te verteten.
Sinqerisht.

----------


## no name

*Pavaresia e kollajshme*

Baton Haxhiu
E Enjte, 10 Maj 2007


A mund te kete pavaresi te kollajshme per Kosoven. Apo ajo pavaresi do te behet me force. Dy dilemat e shtruara nga ambasadori Uisner ne Paris para intelektualeve te atjeshem tregonin per problemet serioze qe Rusia i ka sjelle procesit te pavaresimit te Kosoves. Ketyre dilemave shume pak u kishte ndihmuar edhe Komisioni faktmbledhes qe me rekomandimet e tyre (konkludime te pakta) kishin bere pershkrimin e situates pa ndonje qartesim te asaj qe duhet te ndodhte me tutje.

Ky pershkrim nuk mbante peshen e situates se tendosur ne Kosove qe po shkaktohet nga pritja e gjate qe kosovaret po e bejne per statusin dhe te ardhmen e saj.

Me gjase shumekush ka filluar te harroje se cila ka qene e kaluara e afert e ketij vendi dhe pse Kosova duhet te jete e pavarur nga Serbia. Ka kohe qe ky vend ka heshtur per ate qe ka ndodhur por eshte momenti te thuhet se ne asnje cast nuk do t'i shkoje ne mend askujt qe te kthehet prapa.

Per ata qe se dine, ose kane harruar, e sidomos per serbet qe jane ketu deh qe deshirojne te kthehen dhe te jetojne ne Kosove, duhet ta kene te qarte se per ta eshte me mire nje Kosove e pavarur se sa nje Kosove me gjendje te tanishme.

Nje kujtim per te gjithe ata qe mendojne ndryshe dhe per ata qe s'deshirojne te kthehen tek e kaluara duhet perkujtuar keto gjera:

Ne Kosove kane ngjare gjera te tmerrshme, dhe nuk lypsen fjale ketu. Prandaj duhet qartesuar mire e mire se ne Kosove dhe per Kosoven puna eshte kryer. 

Eshte veshtire qe te paramendohen qe njerezit, te cilet kane duruar te gjitha ato, te pranojne te jetojne ne kuader te shtetit te Serbise sic thoshin ne raportin faktmbledhes lideret beogradas dhe sic pretendojne te ndertojne nje Kosove me Serbine shteti i Rusise dhe disa shtete tjera qe fare skano lidhje me Kosoven. 

Pse kerkohet nje bashkim i pamundur kur dihet qarte se bota ka pasur guximin te ndaje Gjermanine dhe gjermanet per shkak te krimit te kryer, dhe ate nje popull dhe nje shtet te perbashket. Vetem per ta ndeshkuar krimin. Nuk shoh arsye qe nje fuqi qofte edhe Rusia me fuqine e Vetos ne KS ta bashkoje Kosoven me Serbine, jo vetem per shkak te krimit te bere por edhe per shkak te heshtjes kolektive serbe ndaj ketij krimi. 

Nuk e besoj se Kosova do te jetoje me krimin dhe me njerezit qe nuk jane distancuar nga krimi. Per 120 vjet jetese me shqiptaret, serbet kane pasur rast te jetojne dhe bashkejetojne me ne. Ata per te gjitha keto vjet kane bere krime dhe deportime. Nuk munden shqiptaret me te fshijne memorien cdo 20 vjet. Dhe ketu perfundon e drejta morale e Serbise per te sunduar mbi Kosoven.

Per boten perendimore dhe shqiptaret, kjo perpjekje e tanishme serbe dhe ruse njekohesisht, sinqerisht perfshin berjen e asgjeje qe do te vononte rivleresimin kombetar te cilin serbet duhet ta bejne ndaj vetes dhe shoqerise se tyre. Dhe konceptin e pakuptimte per Kosoven qe ka Rusia ne keto momente. Mund te kete dicka madhore, ose me madhore ne raport me BE-se dhe SHBA-ne, por eshte e paqendrueshme qe dy milion njerez te jene viktime e pritjes dhe nje regjion potencialisht bure baroti. Ketu lufta ka perfunduar. Prandaj duhet t'i ruajme serbet dhe shqiptaret nga nje armiqesi ende e pasheruar. Duhet t'ia japin rastin paqes ne nje Kosove te pavarur ku bashkesia nderkombetare e ka fjalen e fundit te saj.

Eshte per te ardhur keq qe ne Serbi ka pak dallime ne reagimet publike te serbeve qe kane qasje ndaj te dhenave perendimore per Kosoven dhe popullaten qe jetojne ketu. Shihej gjate bisedes qe te gjithe lideret serbe, me pak perjashtime, e ndienin veten te lire qe te kritikojne Milosheviqin para grupit faktmbledhes, por aty shihej se lideret politike te Serbise nuk debatuan mencurine dhe moralitetin e se ardhmes. Mendjet ishin te mbyllura dhe ne nje menyre a tjeter sinqerisht jane veshtire te paramendohen.

Per kete arsye eshte me rendesi per te gjithe ambasadoret qe kane vizituar Kosoven te gjejne menyrat per te mbajtur paraqitjen e fuqishme te nje morali politik karshi situates dhe asaj qe ka ndodhur ne Kosove duke paraqitur aksionin ne Keshillin e Sigurimit kunder nje te kaluare dhe nje regjimi qe e ka merituar. Vetem nje paraqitje e tille mund te beje presion ne Beograd qe te provokoje nisjen e ndryshimeve.

Serbet nuk duhet te lihen qe te vuajne ne vetmi dhe te mllefosen edhe me tej. Te lihen e te bejne pazare virtuale. Te lihen dhe te ndertojne nje enderr te tyre per Kosoven mesjetare. Ajo Kosove se bashku me te kaluaren e saj ka vdekur pergjithmone. Ka vdekur sepse ata nuk kane merituar ta kene dhe nuk kane ditur ta mbajne.

Bashkesia nderkomebatre duhet qe shpejt te ndertoje ndryshime, jo ne rekonstruktim qe do ta ndihmonte Serbine nga konsekuencat e dhimbshme te se keqes. Ata mund te kene me kujtese nacionaliste dhe me veprime militante. Kjo perkedhelje duhet te marre fund sepse atyre iu duhet ndihme perendimore per ekonomi dhe kooekzistence me te tjeret. Nuk mund te presim te gjithe qe ata te nderrojne veten e tyre kur ata duan. Kjo pune duhet te marre fund sa nuk eshte bere vone.

Sic tha edhe Uisner, kemi dy mundesi: pavaresi te kollajshme ose pavaresi me zor. 



Koha jone

----------


## TOKE GEGA

> *Pavaresia e kollajshme*
> 
> Baton Haxhiu
> E Enjte, 10 Maj 2007
> 
> 
> A mund te kete pavaresi te kollajshme per Kosoven. Apo ajo pavaresi do te behet me force. Dy dilemat e shtruara nga ambasadori Uisner ne Paris para intelektualeve te atjeshem tregonin per problemet serioze qe Rusia i ka sjelle procesit te pavaresimit te Kosoves. Ketyre dilemave shume pak u kishte ndihmuar edhe Komisioni faktmbledhes qe me rekomandimet e tyre (konkludime te pakta) kishin bere pershkrimin e situates pa ndonje qartesim te asaj qe duhet te ndodhte me tutje.
> 
> Ky pershkrim nuk mbante peshen e situates se tendosur ne Kosove qe po shkaktohet nga pritja e gjate qe kosovaret po e bejne per statusin dhe te ardhmen e saj.
> ...





NGA HOMERI SHQIPETARE AT.GJERGJ FISHTA !


Ishta ba, po ligje krenija.

N'kthetra t'fortit kjante i drejti.

N'vend sundonte paudhnija.

Zot mbi gja isht'ba dorshpejti.

..................................................

Q' po verret Zana e Miliskaut:

Ah! shue kjofte kjo fara a Skjaut;

qe se ra ballkan ma sparit ,

vardis eshte fisit t'Shqipetarit.

----------


## no name

*Sejdiu: Nuk e di se kur, por Kosova do ta fitoje pavarsine* 

• Fatmir Sejdiu ka deklaruar sot se nuk e di saktë se kur Kosova do të pavarësohet, por është shprehur i sigurtë se Kosova së shpejti do ta fitojë këtë status 

Presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu ka deklaruar sot se nuk e di saktë se kur Kosova do të pavarësohet, por është shprehur i sigurtë se Kosova së shpejti do ta fitojë këtë status nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. 

Gjatë një vizite në Gjilan, Sejdiu tha se procesi nëpër të cilin po kalon Kosova ishte i gjatë dhe me shumë vështirësi, por me propozimin e Ahtisaarit, këtij procesi i është afruar fundi. Ai ka thënë se pala kosovare gjatë negociatave ka bërë disa kompromise "për te ardhmen e Kosovës. 


Balkanweb

----------


## TOKE GEGA

> *Sejdiu: Nuk e di se kur, por Kosova do ta fitoje pavarsine* 
> 
>  Fatmir Sejdiu ka deklaruar sot se nuk e di saktë se kur Kosova do të pavarësohet, por është shprehur i sigurtë se Kosova së shpejti do ta fitojë këtë status 
> 
> Presidenti i Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu ka deklaruar sot se nuk e di saktë se kur Kosova do të pavarësohet, por është shprehur i sigurtë se Kosova së shpejti do ta fitojë këtë status nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. 
> 
> Gjatë një vizite në Gjilan, Sejdiu tha se procesi nëpër të cilin po kalon Kosova ishte i gjatë dhe me shumë vështirësi, por me propozimin e Ahtisaarit, këtij procesi i është afruar fundi. Ai ka thënë se pala kosovare gjatë negociatave ka bërë disa kompromise "për te ardhmen e Kosovës. 
> 
> 
> Balkanweb


sejdiu,NUK KA MUND TE ZGJIDHE PO KONFLIK ZGJEDHJE NE PARTI E TI,E JO MA 

PUNET E KOSOVES!!!


PO RROFTE AMERIKA !QE DO TE NA JAPE PAMVARSIS!

----------


## no name

_Ryker: Rezoluta e Kosovës, miratohet deri me 21 qershor 

Derguar me: 16/05/2007 

• Joakim Ryker tha se rezoluta mund të miratohet deri më 21 qershor dhe sa më shpejt që është e mundur duhet të aprovohen 18 ligje nga ana e Kuvendit të Kosovës 

Shefi i UNMIK-ut, Joakim Ryker ka thënë mbrëmë në Gjakovë, se mbi 50 për qind ekzistojnë shanset për miratimi e rezolutës së re në KS të OKB-së që çon në pavarësinë e mbikëqyrur të Kosovës. Ai tha se rezoluta mund të miratohet deri më 21 qershor dhe sa më shpejt që është e mundur duhet të aprovohen 18 ligje nga ana e Kuvendit të Kosovës.  

“Ju keni nevojë për kushtetutë, Ligjin zgjedhor dhe simbolet shtetërore. Kjo mund të arrihet me një angazhim të madh, në mënyrë që pas katër muajsh UNMIK-u të shkojë dhe kështu të jemi të lumtur bashkë me ju”, tha Ryker . (RTK)_

----------


## no name

_Ceshtja e Kosoves, Fried: SHBA nuk do veprojnë në mënyrë të njëanshme 

Derguar me: 16/05/2007 
• Ndihmës sekretari amerikan i shtetit, Daniel Fried, ka deklaruar se Uashingtoni nuk do të bëjë asnjë lëvizje të njëanshme rreth njohjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës 

Sipas një raporti të Associated Press, ndihmës sekretari amerikan i shtetit, Daniel Fried, ka deklaruar se Uashingtoni nuk do të bëjë asnjë lëvizje të njëanshme rreth njohjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Ai konfirmoi se takimi i fundit i Moskës ka dështuar në synimin që të tejkalojë dallimet amerikano-ruse rreth të ardhmes së Kosovës, por ka shtuar se Uashingtoni do të vazhdojë të shtyjë rezolutën brenda Këshillit të Sugurimit të OKB-së. 



"Ne nuk shohim asnjë avantazh në ndërmarrjen e aksioneve jashtë KS të OKB. Ne shohim vetëm disavantazhe në aksione të tilla. Rezoluta e Këshillit të Sigurimit është më e përshtatshmja për këtë çështje ", ka thënë Fried gjatë një qëndrimi në shtabin e NATO-s në Bruksel. Fried gjithashtu ka paralajmëruar se do të ishin të rrezikshme lëvizjet në drejtim të shpalljes së pavarësisë pa bekimin e OKB-së.  



"Sidoqoftë, me gjasë, bëhet fjalë për situatën kur pavarësia do të ndodhë, në njërën apo tjetrën mënyrë. Por, ajo do të jetë një pavarësi e mbikëqyrur, pra e kontrolluar, dhe, si e tillë, më e mirë për të gjithë", ka thënë Fried. Ai shtoi se alternativa është ”më kaotike, më e përgjakshme dhe me turbulltë për të gjithë”. Fried ka thënë se zyrtarët e SHBA-ve do të vazhdojnë të punojnë më BE-në për të bërë presion ndaj Rusisë për rezolutën e Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara. (RTK)_

----------


## Stefan07

> Kosova ndodhet në periudhën finale të krijimit të shtetësisë, 
> Gazeta Lajme


po,por si do jete Kosova?A do jete Si BOsna,e ndar ne provinca shtet-qytet serb apo do jete si komfederat me serbin per tju shmagur ndarjes nga serbet

----------


## Kreksi

Do me thene se po shkojka kjo pune me dyshime, 50 me  PO e  50 JO ?

----------


## no name

*Rajs: Nuk ka kompromis me Rusine për statusin e Kosovës* 


Derguar me: 21/05/2007 
• “Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes po bëjnë gjithçka që njerëzit të kuptojnë se Kosova është rast i veçantë dhe se nuk do të ndikojë në vendet tjera” 

Sekretarja amerikane e shtetit Condoleezza Rice ka deklaruar se tani per tani nuk ka ende kompromis rreth statusit të ardhshëm të Kosovës duke iu refereuar kundershtimit rus , por plani i Ahtisaarit mbron interesat e të gjithëve. Ne nje interviste dhene per televizionit rus NTV Rajs tha se Uashingtoni e konsideron Kosovën si një rast unik dhe se zgjidhja për Kosovën nuk mund të jetë shembull për problemet e rajonit të Osetisë dhe Abkazisë. Ajo ka thënë se “SHBA-të po bëjnë gjithçka që njerëzit të kuptojnë se Kosova është rast i veçantë dhe se nuk do të ndikojë në vendet tjera”. 

Në pyetjen nëse ajo sheh një paralele mes situatës në Kosovë me ato në Abkhazi dhe Osetinë Jugore, Condoleezza Rice ka deklaruar se rrethanat janë të ndryshme. Për rezolutën që pritet të miratohet në OKB, Rice thotë se dokumenti nuk insiston në pavarësinë për Kosovën, por e parasheh si të mundshme. Në nje intervistë, Sekretarja e shtetit, Condoleezza Rice tha se SHBA-të po bëjnë gjithçka, në mënyrë që pala ruse ta kuptojë se ekzistojnë garanci të qarta dhe serioze për minoritetin serb në Kosovë. (RTK)

----------


## no name

*Konferenca Islamike, pro pavarësisë për Kosovën* 


Martin Leka 
Para disa kohësh, një OJF doli para mediave dhe shpalli disa këtë rast është kjo: A ka ardhur vërtetë koha dhe a është kaq imperative Po e filloj me Mustafa Nanon. Gazetari i njohur ka filluar aventurën televizive në një nga televizionet, padyshim më të suksesshme, por nuk dua të flas asfare për atë çka është vetëm fillimi i emisionit dhe që siç tha dhe vetë Mustafai, nuk është ndonjë gjetje apo novacion, por një plagjiaturë e marrë nga një televizion evropian, përkatësisht francez në mos gaboj, dhe e përshtatur. 
Pyetjen e parë se çdo të thotë “Deja Vu”, ma bëri Arbëri, i cili më nxori blof, edhe pse u mundova t’i shpjegoja se “Dezha vy” është një emision i një gazetari të njohur, në emision do të jenë të ftuar politikanë dhe njerëz të shquar të kulturës, artit, sportit...(futja kot, domethënë) sepse djali insistonte se çdo të thoshte përkthimi i fjalës, titullit të emisionit në shqip! I ndjerë në siklet dhe në pamundësi për t’ia përkthyer, sajova një telefonatë dhe me këtë rast ai u hutua me filmat me kartonë, ndërsa unë e mora seriozisht përkthimin e titullit në shqip. 
Më pas pyeta disa nga njohësit e gjuhëve të huaja dha ata më dhanë disa variante të përkthimit në shqip të “Deja Vu”. 
Përkthyer fjalë për fjalë, do të thotë “(i)-(e) parë tashmë”.
1. a; do të thotë ose ka kuptimin “iluzioni i kujtimit të skenave dhe ngjarjeve ku përjetohen për herë të parë”. 
1. b; do të thotë ose ka kuptimin “ndjesia që dikush e ka parë ose dëgjuar ose përjetuar diçka më parë”.
2; do të thotë ose ka kuptimin e “diçka tejet e njohur, por e pakëndshme”.
3; do të thotë ose ka kuptimin “ndjesia se ke përjetuar, (tashmë në të kaluar,) të njëjtën renditje ngjarjesh siç po ndodhin tani”.
Sigurisht, pasi pashë emisionin e parë, të dytë, të fundit, të gjitha kuptimet që gjeta lidhur me fjalën “Deja Vu”, nuk ishte e vështirë të krijoje me pak fjalë kuptimin dhe atë që Mustafa Nano e përcolli në emision. 
Por unë e kam shqetësimin tjetërkund. E kam në faktin se përse duhet të tregohemi kaq indiferentë, të pakujdesshëm apo dhe të pasinqertë me gjuhën tonë?! Sepse jam plotësisht i sigurt dhe i bindur se Mustafai do të kishte gjetur një titull edhe shqip, edhe më të bukur, edhe më interesant se sa “Deja Vu”. Dhe po kaq i sigurt jam edhe për faktin se këtë e di edhe vetë ai. Jam shumë kurioz se si do ta shqiptojë titullin e emisionit një i (e) moshuar në Skrapar, Lezhë, Tropojë apo në Tiranë... A tingëllon i ngrohtë për ta ky titull emisioni po kaq sa edhe brendia e tij? Dyshoj për këtë, kur të paktën në dy raste edhe vetë folësit e TCH e kanë shqiptuar; një herë “Dezha Vu”, herën tjetër “Dezha Vy”?!...
Sigurisht, në epokën e shoqërisë së hapur, gjithkush është i lirë, media gjithashtu, të zgjedhë edhe mes këtyre elementëve sekondarë, siç mund të ishte një titull emisioni apo një titull gazete apo dhe një emër televizioni. Por kam përshtypjen se edhe ne, gazetarët, mediat, pak kujdesemi dhe e vrasim mendjen për disa gjëra që edhe pse në dukje të vogla apo të parëndësishme, ndikojnë shumë, në njëfarë mënyrë, në “venitjen” e identitetit tonë kombëtar, ku në këtë rast, gjuha shqipe është primare. Në sa e sa raste, ndonëse me fushata, mediat kanë krijuar sensibilitete pozitive, duke ironizuar një lloj sëmundjeje lehtësisht të shërueshme, atë të emërtimit të lokaleve në mënyrë masive me emra të huaj. Po a është e hijshme që ne të kritikojmë invazionin e shqiptarëve me emrat në gjuhë të huaj të lokaleve dhe “lokalit” tonë t’i vëmë të njëjtin emër?! Përgjigjen e kësaj pyetjeje na e dha si për rastësi dhe pikërisht në “Deja Vu”, një e ftuar në emision, zonja ......, një gjuhëtare e pasionuar dhe e kulturuar, një pasiononte e gjuhës shqipe, të cilës i shkëlqenin sytë dhe i shndriste dhe balli kur fliste për flamurin e Kosovën, për Ndre Mjedën e Fishtën, për Eqrem Çabejin...! 
..
Duke e ndjekur me mjaft interes aventurën e re televizive të kolegut Nano dhe duke e ndjerë si një relaks mbyllës të një dite të zhurmshme televizive, se si m’u kujtua se në televizionin më impresionues e profesional siç është “Top Chanel”, emisionet më spikatëse fillojnë dhe mbarojnë në këtë renditje: “Goodmorning Albania”; “Top Select”, “Top Story”, “Top Show”, “Deja Vu”... 
Të njëjtën gjë vëren edhe në disa media të tjera dhe ende nuk e kuptoj vërtetë se kush është ndikimi, muza apo dëshira për të gjetur me domosdo një fjalë të huaj në vend të një fjale shqipe? Dhe ajo që më çudit është pikërisht fakti se këtë “ves” e kanë nga më të njohurit e ekraneve. Fjala vjen, një ndër më të njohurat e ekranit, Sonila Meço, ka zgjedhur për emisionin e saj titullin “Logos”! A do të ishte më mirë sikur ta shqipëronim nga greqishtja fjalën “Logos” e të na dilte në shqip “Fjala”?!... “Fjala” apo “Motiv”, gjithsesi më duken më impresiononte se “Logos”.
* * *
Gjithsesi, ka akoma më keq, kur shartohet një fjalë e huaj dhe një shqipe, siç është për shembull “Star Akademi” (Akademia e Yjeve). Një “mballosje” e tillë gjuhësore të kujton shijen e rëndë të tingëllimit në shqip të shartimit të keq të disa emrave si “Karomanela Brahim Islamaj” apo “Desdemona Pashuk Kolnikaj”... A do të tingëllonin më mirë emrat shqip “Adriana” apo “Maria”?! 

 © 2003 Gazeta Panorama

----------


## no name

*Albert Rohan: Ne fillim te veres Kosova mund te fitoje pavaresine* 

Derguar me: 22/05/2007 
• Në një intervistë per BBC-në Rohan eshte shprehur se propozimet e zotit Ahtisaari janë të vetmet që janë praktike dhe që kanë shpresë për t'u zbatuar 

Zëvendësi i të dërguarit të posaçëm të OKB-së për statusin e Kosovës, Albert Rohan, ka kërkuar nga anëtarët e KS të OKB-së që të mos parandalojnë të vetmen zgjidhje qe eshte e mundshme për të kaluar, sepse, sipas tij, propozimi Ahtisaari nuk ka alternativë tjetër. Në një intervistë per BBC-në Rohan eshte shprehur se propozimet e zotit Ahtisaari janë të vetmet që janë praktike dhe që kanë shpresë për t'u zbatuar ndersa ka shtuar se bisedimet nuk mund të sjellin asnjë rezultat në këto rrethana. Ne vijim Rohan tha se një projekt-rezolutë për Kosovën, e hartuar nga BE-ja dhe SHBA-ja i është dorëzuar anëtarëve të KS dhe pret që këta të fundit të marrin një vendim të drejt së shpejti. Sipas tij pavarësia e Kosovës ka gjasë të bëhet nga fillimi i verës së këtij viti.


"Unë shpresoj se do të kalojë para verës sepse është e qartë se KS duhet të marr një vendim. Ai nuk mund ta lë të hapur një problem të tillë të madh pa marrë një qëndrim ose cfarëdo vendimi. Ne nuk kemi parë ndonjë alternativë praktike nga asnjë palë. Propozimet e zotit Ahtisaari janë të vetmet që janë praktike dhe që kanë shpresë për t'u zbatuar. Kjo është pika e parë dhe s'ka alternativë. Së dyti, shtyrjet dhe bisedimet nuk mund të sjellin asnjë rezultat nën këto rrethana dhe ato nuk kanë asnjë kuptim. Unë do të kërkoja nga të gjithë anëtarët e KS-së që të mos e parandalojnë të vetmen zgjidhje që është e mundshme për të kaluar. Unë shpresoj shumë se të gjithë anëtarët e KS, përfshirë të gjithë anëtarët e përhershëm, do ta kuptojnë se duhet t'i japin rastin këtij propozimi të Ahtisaarit sepse s'ka alternativë tjetër", eshte shprehur Rohan
BBC

----------


## no name

*Britania e Madhe do te perkrahë pavarësinë e Kosovës* 

Derguar me: 23/05/2007 
• Drejtori politik në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Britanisë së madhe, Mark Lajall Grant tha se miratimi i rezolutës së re për Kosovën në Këshillin e Sigurimit do të zgjasë edhe pak javë, por nuk dha ndonjë datë apo afat kohor 

Kosova duhet të jetë dhe do të jetë e pavarur, edhe pse ndoshta do të marrë pak kohë, tha sot në Prishtinë, drejtori politik në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Britanisë së Madhe, Mark Lajall Grant. Ai kërkoi nga qytetarët dhe udhëheqësit kosovarë që të kenë edhe pak durim, deri në rezolutën e re të KS për Kosovën, duke shtuar se, tani për tani, nuk ka alternativë tjetër dhe miratimi i rezolutës do të bëhet në bazë të propozimit të Ahtisarit.  

Duke iu sugjeruar liderëve kosovarë se nuk eshte mire qe të nxitohen, por duhet të pritet një vendim i qartë dhe i drejtë për statusin e Kosovës, drejtori politik në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Britanisë së madhe, Mark Lajall Grant tha se miratimi i rezolutës së re për Kosovën në Këshillin e Sigurimit do të marrë edhe pak javë, por nuk dha ndonjë datë apo afat kohor. Pas takimeve me presidentin Fatmir Sejdiu dhe me liderin e PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, Grant tha se procesi i statusit ka hyrë në një fazë të re në Këshillin e Sigurimit, që çon në miratimin e rezolutës për Kosovën. Ai kërkoi nga qytetarët dhe nga udhëheqësit kosovarë që të kenë durim deri në miratimin e rezolutës së re në Këshillin e Sigurimit. 

“Mendoj se është shumë e rëndësishme që të keni durim deri në miratimin e rezolutës së re, me një vendim të drejtë, se sa të shpejtohet. Por shpresojmë se kjo rezolutë përfundimisht do të sjellë qartësi rreth statusit të ardhshëm të Kosovës”, ka thënë Grant. Duke lënë të kuptohet se qeveria britanike e përkrahë pavarësinë e Kosovës, drejtori politik në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme, Mark Lajall Grant, i inkurajoi institucionet dhe liderët kosovarë për përgatitjen e periudhës së transicionit. “Është shumë e rëndësishme që puna që është bërë nga institucionet të çojë tek krijimi i një besimi më të madh tek të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës, përfshirë edhe komunitete joshqiptare. Ata duhet të binden se ka të ardhme për ta, për familjet dhe për fëmijët e tyre në një Kosovë të pavarur. Qeveria britanike do të përkrah Kosovën ta arrijë këtë qëllim”, ka thënë Grant. 

Ai tha se, tash për tash, plani i Ahtisarit nuk ka alternativë tjetër, duke shprehur qëndrimin e Britanisë së Madhe se nuk dëshiron ndryshime në këtë plan. Ndërkaq, liderët kosovarë e falënderuan dhe çmuan lartë përkushtimin e vazhdueshëm të Britanisë së Madhe për Kosovën. Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu shfaqi besimin se së shpejti do të miratohet rezoluta e re në KS, e cila do ta shfuqizojë rezolutën 1244 dhe do të hapë perspektivën e zhvillimit të Kosovës. “Ne besojmë se procesi do të shkojë mirë, besojmë se do të miratohet rezoluta në KS, në bashkëpunim me të gjitha vendet anëtare të KS. Po ashtu Kuvendi i Kosovës do të bëjë aktin e vetë të nevojshëm për të rikonfirmuar vullnetin politik të qytetarëve të Kosovës dhe për të hapur procesin e ri të zhvillimit të Kosovës”, tha presidenti Sejdiu. Kryetari i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi tha se procesi i statusit të Kosovës është komplikuar në Nju Jork, por edhe ai shprehu bindjen se miratimi i rezolutës do të bëhen në kohën e duhur. 


“Natyrisht se kemi një proces pak sa të komplikuar në Nju Jork, por unë besoj se edhe ky debat i brendshëm në mes të faktorëve ndërkombëtarë të jetë një debat produktiv dhe do të kemi vendimin në kohën e duhur, një vendim që do të respektohet nga qytetarët e Kosovës e që do të mirëpritet nga institucionet e Kosovës”, ka theksuar Hashim Thaçi. Drejtori politik në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Britanisë së Madhe, Mark Lajall Grant, u takua edhe me shefin e UNMIK-ut Joakim Ryker dhe me liderin e ORA-s, Veton Surroi.  Ser Mark Lyall-Grant ka takuar edhe kryeministrin Çeku, në Zyrën britanike në Prishtine. Zyra për informim pranë kryeministrisë ka njoftuar se në orët e pasdites Kryeministri i Kosovës, Agim Çeku, ka pasur një drekë pune, në Zyrën britanike në Prishtinë, me drejtorin politik për Marrëdhënie me Jashtë të Britanisë së Madhe, Ser Mark Lyall-Grant. Bisedat ishin të përqendruara në çështjen e statusit të Kosovës. 

Të dy bashkëbiseduesit u pajtuan se pavarësia e Kosovës në kuadër të planit të Ahtisarit nuk ka alternativë. Bisedat në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së janë në vazhdim e sipër dhe ende nuk dihet saktësisht koha e miratimit të rezolutës, por të dyja palët shprehën optimizmin e tyre se miratimi i një rezolute për Kosovën është çështje javësh.  Kryeministri Çeku ka thënë se shtyrjet e mëtutjeshme nuk sjellin asgjë të mirë dhe se pavarësia e Kosovës me rezolutë të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së është rrugë që shpie drejt stabilizimit të rajonit dhe ecjes së tij drejt integrimeve euroatlantike. 

Megjithatë, nevojitet maturi, si nga ana e institucioneve ashtu edhe nga qytetarët, të cilët duhet të veprojnë në partneritet të plotë me miqtë ndërkombëtarë të Kosovës, të cilët janë të angazhuar intensivisht që Kosova të fitojë pavarësinë e saj. Nga ana e saj, Kosova duhet të vazhdojë me integrimin e komuniteteve pakicë dhe me politikat e saj të tolerancës e të ndërtimit të raporteve të mira ndëretnike. Sa u takon marrëdhënieve dypalëshe, Ser Lyall-Grant ka thënë se Britania e Madhe do të vazhdojë të ketë rol të rëndësishëm në Kosovë me ofrimin e ndihmës për të zhvilluar institucione të forta demokratike. 

Në këtë drejtim, Kryeministri ka ritheksuar përkushtimin e Qeverisë së Kosovës për zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve të mëtejme me Britaninë e Madhe, thuhet në komunikatën e lëshuar nga Zyra për informim pranë kryeministrisë. Pas vizitës në Beograd, z. Grant është ndalur në Mitrovicë, ku gjatë takimit me përfaqësuesit e Këshillit Kombëtar Serb të pjesës veriore të Mitrovicës, ka theksuar se Këshilli i Sigurimit, sipas të gjitha gjasave, brenda disa javëve, do të miratojë rezolutën e re e cila do të çojë drejt pavarësisë së Kosovës. (RTK)

----------


## no name

*DAlema: Rezoluta për Kosovën miratohet javën e ardhshme* 

Derguar me: 24/05/2007 
• Ministri i Jashtëm italian Masimo Dalema ka paralajmëruar se javën e ardhshme do të miratohet rezoluta e re për Kosovën nё Këshillin e Sigurimit si dhe ka theksuar mbeshtetjen e Italise per Kosoven 

 Duke iu drejtuar gazetarëve ne Bari, D’Alema ka thёnё se takimi i ministrave tё jashtëm tё shteteve anëtare tё G8-shit, qё do mbahet mё 30 maj nё Postdam tё Gjermanisë, do jetë i rёndёsishёm pёr Kosovёn. “Takimi i ministrave tё G8-shit ёshtё etapë shumё e rёndёsishme nё dhёnien e pёrkrahjes sё plotё tё shteteve mё tё fuqshme tё botёs ndaj vendimit tё Kёshillit tё Sigurimit”, u shpreh Masimo D’Alema. Masimo D’Alema, shteti i tё cilit ёshtё anёtar jo permanent i Këshillit tё Sigurimit, konsideron se pavarësia e Kosovës ёshtё e pashmangshme dhe se pavarësisht nga ajo sa ёshtё e dhimbshme për Serbinë, kjo paraqet realitetin dhe ёshtё rezultat i ngjarjeve historike që kanë ndodhur për shkak tё liderëve serbë gjatë 90-të. Për domosdoshmёrinё e miratimit sa më të shpejtë të rezolutës se re për Kosovën ka folur sërish sot edhe komisioneri evropian për zgjerim, Oli Rehn, i cili ka apeluar tek Këshilli i Sigurimit që të veprojë shpejt drejt gjetjes së një zgjidhje të qëndrueshme për Kosovën. Oli Rehn e tha kёtё pas takimit me Kryeministrin e Shqipёrisё Sali Berisha, i cili pёrsёriti se pakoja e Ahtisarit nuk ka alternativë. Vetëm projekti i Martti Ahtisaarit mund tё çojë deri tek zgjidhja stabile dhe mund tё sigurojë paqë afatgjate nё Kosovë dhe rajon”, u shpreh Berisha nё Bruksel. RTK

----------


## no name

*Gati rezoluta e perbashket e SHBA- BE per Kosoven* 

Derguar me: 24/05/2007 

• Burime nga KB bejne me dije se rezoluta e hartuar nga SHBA ne bashkepunim me vendet e BE nuk permend qartesisht nocionin e pavaresise, por sugjeron anullimin e te gjithe rezolutave te meparshme per Kosoven 

NEW YORK, VIENNA, BRUSSELS - Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes do te dorezojne zyrtarisht kete fundjave ne Keshillin e Sigurimit te OKB, rezoluten per Kosoven. Lajmi transmetohet nga agjencia serbe Tanjug e cila I referohet burime ne OKB. Keto burime bejne me dije se rezoluta e hartuar nga SHBA ne bashkepunim me BE nuk permend qartesisht nocionin e pavaresise, por sugjeron anullimin e te gjithe rezolutave te meparshme per Kosoven, per t’i hapur rruge implementimit te planit te Ahtisarit per pavaresi te mbikqyrur per Kosoven. 

Dje Presidenti rus, Vladimir Putin bëri thirrje për një zgjidhje të statusit të Kosovës, nëpërmjet dialogut dhe pa imponime ndaj asnjërës prej palëve, ndersa nenvizoi se duhet respektuar integriteti territorial i shteteve, si nje nga principet e ligjit nderkombetar. Putin shtoi gjthashtu se e ardhmja e Kosoves duhet vendosur ne baze te nje marreveshjeje direkte mes Prishtines dhe Beogradit, mbeshtetur edhe ne rezoluten 1244 te Kombeve te bashkuara, sipas se ciles Kosova eshte pjese integrale e Serbise. 

Nga ana tjeter, presidenti amerikan Xhorxh Bush ne takimin e zhvilluar disa dite me pare ne Teksas me sekretarin e perjgithshem te NATO-s, Jap de hoop Shefer nenvizoi mbeshtetjen per nje zgjidhje te propozura nga KB, te bazuar ne planin e te derguarit special per Kosoven, Marti Ahtisari. 
”Megjithate, nese rezoluta nuk mirtatohet, trupat e KFOR do te vazhdojne te qendrojne ne KOsove” ka thene ne Bruksel zedhenesi I NATO-s, James Appathurai duke shtuar se edhe pse NTO pret mirtaimin e rezolutes se perbashket te hartuar nga SHBA e BE, ehste e pergatitur per te gjitha rastet.

----------

